# Thanks to dannelson for a great Cribbage Board Template



## RHans47 (Nov 23, 2012)

After building a three track cribbage board, I decided to build some more for Christmas presents for the guys. After seeing a fellow Lumberjock's post about the great template dannelson made, I contacted him and he made a great looking acrylic template quickly and affordably.

In a week, check out the Projects for some photos of dannelson's great work!

Thanks Dan!


----------



## dannelson (Nov 28, 2011)

your welcome im sure youll get lots of use out of it. Dan


----------



## BigMak (Jan 7, 2013)

I have been looking to build a three track cribbage board. It is actually what drew me to this board as I am a real newbie with woodworking. Dannelson - are you still willing to make templates? If so could you PM me and I will respond? I would PM you but as a new account I am not allowed to PM right away.

Thanks


----------



## dannelson (Nov 28, 2011)

BigMak sent you a PM


----------



## RHans47 (Nov 23, 2012)

BigMak: Here is a link to the ones I made with the template: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/77335. I am not saying they are perfect, but it may give you some ideas. If you would like I can send you a photo of the template dan made.

I haven't gotten a PM from anyone…..


----------

